# Who's the best conductor for Ligeti's micropolyphonic pieces?



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

For me, definitely Abbado:





 (Lontano)





 (Atmospheres)


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't tend to listen to his micropolyphony very often, so really whatever's on hand is fine by me. The real difference that I notice tends to be in the mix of the recording, I prefer those with a wider and more detailed stereo field.


----------

